# Poljot Aviator Glass Backs



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Would you put one on your Poljot Aviator?

Saw this item on the bay.

Item number: *170056984185*

Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I wouldn't on mine







I suppose it depends on what the movment type is, the one pictured is the 3133 which for what it's worth that's fine to see through a display back


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

The Aviator chronograph I have got, came with a glass back; I like it.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I don't have a Poljot but if I had, then I would.

I like part of his item description - "It looks exactly the same, with possible minor differences"


----------



## derek (Dec 10, 2006)

I think it look's great and yes i would have one on mine, any poljot with a glass back i like.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I wouldn't. I don't mind glass backs on jewellery/dress watches but functional "tool" watches should have a solid steel back I think.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I would....and did on this model in my pre-electric days....and would do again.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Thanks for your input folks. I am tempted to give it a go,

at least on one of the aviators I have.

Kind regards,

Alexus.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i have one on my aviator and it looks great, would recommend!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I have a black PVD Poljot with a solid black back.

I would happliy fit a display back if I had one!

I once owned a Gagarin Chrono that was supplied with both a solid and a glass back.

Roger


----------

